# Amsterdam Mariner



## delboy (30/10/05)

hey guys i know we all like to brew our own but BWS or safeway liquour at the moment have got AMSTERDAM MARINER PREMIUM LAGER OUT FOR 28 BUCKS A CARTON .
I DONT MIND THIS STUFF its not bad drinking while your waiting for your own to be ready .
and as for a fully imported beer its much nicer than a carton of VB or westend draught for the money what do fellas recon ?

i am on my second 6 pack and i am rat arsed all ready and it still tasted good well the things you do at your 5 year old birthday with 200 screaming kids LoL :blink: 

delboy :huh:


----------



## tangent (30/10/05)

2 things
1 - Lager has 1 r or it's larger.
2 - Don't forget, they're only 330ml bottles x 24 = 7.92L
You can buy 500ml cans! 24=500ml = 12L!

I must admit, this beer seems to be the epitomy of swishy lager. I can't really handle more than a pint at once. But sometimes that's what you're looking for. Like junkfood or pop-radio or chicks that giggle .


----------



## delboy (30/10/05)

could not see the spelling error  

any how for the fun of it i thought i would try it and it is'nt that bad for a swishy lager what ever .

i havent seen or did i see 500 ml cans though  

anyway tangent or is that TANED GENT .  IT IS A NICE CHANGE from the aussie stuff .

delboy :beer:


----------



## tangent (30/10/05)

better than worst end dirt Del!


----------



## delboy (30/10/05)

yep i agree

worst end dirt as you say tangent (no body , crap head , no taste , allways bitter ) sounds a bit like stormy sommers LoL 

they sould have called it "SPICEY GHOST"cos it taste like "$h1T"
THERE YOU GO KAI  
DELBOY


----------



## Kai (30/10/05)

Easy there, fella.


----------



## delboy (30/10/05)

oops sorry it is not very nice though.

W.E.D is abit hows ya father . i do prefure coopers


----------



## T.D. (30/10/05)

I don't mind Amsterdam Mariner. Basically its good because:

1. its as cheap as chips

2. its just as good on a hot day as any of the more expensive stuff (Becks, Heiniken, Cascade, Boags etc)

3. the bottles are good for home brew  

I'd still drink a HB lager over it any day of the week (or every day as the case may be).


----------



## Jazman (30/10/05)

one problem i hate green bottles


----------



## jgriffin (30/10/05)

I agree with TD. Im actually working through a case now as i finished all the beer before i moved. It's heaps better than just about any australian lager, and cheap as.
Having said that, i just tried some of the VB Original Ale - and while not a great beer, it's miles above normal VB.

I like the way that they say on the back "using a traditional kettle hopping method" which just kind of illustrates how much iso-hops have taken over the large breweries.


----------



## im_hoppin_mad (30/10/05)

jgriffin said:


> I agree with TD. Im actually working through a case now as i finished all the beer before i moved. It's heaps better than just about any australian lager, and cheap as.
> Having said that, i just tried some of the VB Original Ale - and while not a great beer, it's miles above normal VB.
> 
> I like the way that they say on the back "using a traditional kettle hopping method" which just kind of illustrates how much iso-hops have taken over the large breweries.
> ...


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/10/05)

It's good for the price; and sometimes a beer like Amsterdam goes down well.


----------



## jayse (31/10/05)

I'll vouch for that beer for the price aswell, its pretty much 28 bucks all the time here, can buy two slabs for the price of 1 carton of any other euroswill and to me the beers is better than most euro swill anyway, exept maybe lowenbrau but i don't consider that euro swill.
Makes me laugh seeing young dudes thinking there cool buying a slab of becks between four of them, iam like for a start how far is a slab gunna go between four blokes? :lol: and why pay for big bucks when you don't have to? <_< 
Its a good beer for filling up 1 litre steins i reckon and just plain getting drunk on reasonble cheap beer :chug: 


Trampled underfoot
Jayse


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/10/05)

Man, I've never gone four ways into a carton! When I've pitched in for beer, I've made sure it's a twelve pack each, or I don't pay and just buy a carton for myself!


----------



## johnno (13/3/06)

OK.
Bit the bullet this morning and got a case.
Am witing for it to chill in the fridge.
Should be just about ready when the boil starts.
Will report back.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Uncle Fester (13/3/06)

johnno said:


> OK.
> Bit the bullet this morning and got a case.
> Am witing for it to chill in the fridge.
> Should be just about ready when the boil starts.
> ...



Johnno,

Great to see that you have recovered sufficiently to commence brewing again!

Jiggered backs suck. I popped my Achilies tendon Saturday playing cricket... thank god it didnt rupture, or I wold have been carted off in an ambulance. Just like a bad back, I no longer know how much to trust it......


All part of the aging process I s'pose.


M


----------



## johnno (13/3/06)

Cheers mandrakar :beerbang: 
johnno


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/3/06)

Not a bad beer @ xmas in Young NSW my dad saw it on special for $14 a case, naturally he rang up my bro's and I and took orders, we ended up with a dozen cases, after 5 days between four of us we halved that


----------



## johnno (13/3/06)

Yep.
For the price its not bad at all.
Paid $30 for it at Dan Murphys. 
Reckon here is sugar in it? Its a bit light on the taste.

Aww well cant complain too much. I think VB was $38? a case.

Cheers
johnno


----------



## timmy (13/3/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Not a bad beer @ xmas in Young NSW my dad saw it on special for $14 a case, naturally he rang up my bro's and I and took orders, we ended up with a dozen cases, after 5 days between four of us we halved that
> [post="114148"][/post]​



If only they had it 15mths ago when I was in Young. Can't complain about that price.


----------



## pbrosnan (13/3/06)

Hi All,

In a simialr vein, have been buying a Portrugese brew named Cintra for about $30 a carton. A very passable Pilsener and $20-30 less than Urquell. Mind you it's not Urquell but beats the crap out of most $50 Euro beers.


----------



## Piste (13/3/06)

Now is time for me to be flamed, two brews I tolerate, Bavaria, the Dutch beer with a German name made for an Australian supermarket chain and drunk by a Scot (me).
The other is a local called Haagen, made for independent supermarket chains, different from the CUB and have had the balls to put some flavour into it.
LIke most though, I prefer HB, especially after experimenting with a few.
A friend nearby makes the worst brew I have ever had, No Name Lager kit with 1Kg white sugar.
It tastes absolutely bloody awful, no matter how long it's kept.
A lager that should be put away in a cool dark place and forgotten


----------



## Boozy the clown (13/3/06)

I dont mind Amsterdam Mariner at all, makes up at least of half my batch of stubbies. But the bottleshop at Bowral knows exactly what i want when i ask for 'ol nasty'

Deals out a much meatier hangover than Lowenbrau, but at $29 a carton i'll suffer tomorrow.


Edit Oops wrong shortening of name of beer


----------



## timmy (13/3/06)

Amsterdam mariner is a good sub for Amstel Lager.

It's much better than the locally brewed beck's and P.Urquell but the imported versions of the two are much better.

If I'm going to buy a cheap slab, I can pay $35-$40on an australian lager or $29 on a beer that actually has a bit of malt flavour. I know what I'm going to buy.


----------



## Malnourished (13/3/06)

timmy said:


> locally brewed P.Urquell


?? Surely not???

I scored some Aldi beers off the in-laws which were surprisingly good. Dunno what they cost but I bet they were cheap.


----------



## Franko (13/3/06)

dont mind it here been drinking it off and on when funds have been low


----------



## DrewCarey82 (14/3/06)

Malnourished said:


> timmy said:
> 
> 
> > locally brewed P.Urquell
> ...



Aldi sell beers?


----------



## mhan7073 (18/3/06)

For 9 bucks a six pack haagen is the go - if your looking for value - which as a student that's almost exclusively what I'm looking for. 

The theory about green bottle effecting the taste of beer is only true if the beer has been subject to direct sunlight...

However I can definately taste the difference between heineken brewed in holland and heineken brewed under liscence. In fact new zealand heineken is alot cheaper than the stuff in Australia with good reason.

But If I'm just buying at my local bottle-o i just get a couple of longnecks of reschs dinner ale. Certainly the best in the same price range as vb and new.

On occasion I have been known to spend exuberant amounts on belgian beer. At nearly double the strength of most premium beers they really get the buzz going. A more frugal option is to buy Excalibur Strong by Morland by the 500ml can (8.%) for 5 about 5 bucks australian. But I've not seen it for sale in aus.


----------



## petesbrew (26/6/06)

pbrosnan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In a simialr vein, have been buying a Portrugese brew named Cintra for about $30 a carton. A very passable Pilsener and $20-30 less than Urquell. Mind you it's not Urquell but beats the crap out of most $50 Euro beers.




I can vouch for the Cintra's as well. My local has them every now and again at 2 slabs for $50. Pretty good price and a decent summer drop for the bbq. Still it's a bit of an effort getting through the 2nd slab!

Gotta love cut-price Euro swill for a change every now and again... and to stock up on bottles. Better get a case of something this weekend. Might try the Mariners.


----------



## Hillbilly (26/6/06)

Funny you guys came up with this topic, I was at the grog shop a few weeks ago and spotted Amsterdam Mariner, lived in Holland most of my life and have never seen the stuff over there <_<


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/6/06)

Thats because its an 'export only' beer from Grolsch.


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/06)

Got a slab of Haagen Light yesterday from Dan murphys. For $20 a slab you can't go wrong... apart from the fact it's light beer (hiding my face in shame). h34r: 

Gotta love european sounding beers that are actually produced in Victoria. Tastes okay too.
I would like to try one next to a heineken, as it was suprisingly similar in taste!


----------



## redbeard (3/7/06)

noticed the local bws not only had mariner stubbies for $30 but now has 24x500ml cans for $37.


----------



## Adamt (9/7/06)

I remember seeing Ammy at Dan's when it first came out here, the summer before last and going "WTF?! It can't be imported for this price, it must be crap."

Naturally I bought a case and it wasn't so bad. Drunk it quite regularly for a good 2 months and then I slowly but surely found myself despising the stuff. 

My mates and I had formed a theory (late one night after quite a few) that they released a fine quality lager for a month or so at cost price to get us all hooked, and slowly degraded the quality to make profits...

But I guess if people are still drinking it now it might not be as bad as I think, though it's probably being compared to top quality VB (Victorian Becks) today and shapes up quite well.


----------



## yardy (10/7/06)

if i go to Murphys i always walk out with a slab of Urquell or Bitburger, looks like a Mariner is on the cards now though.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (28/11/06)

I also thought "this must be crap" when I saw it for $30 at Woolies on the weekend...being low on stocks I bought a case. 

Not bad at all I must say, and for the price it's a great beer :super: 

BTW, no sugar, ingredients are listed as Water, Malted Barley & Hops (no mention of yeast...guess there's none left after filtration h34r: ). 

Can't wait to get home a down half a dozen of them :chug: 

PZ.


----------



## DJR (28/11/06)

$37 a case for the 500mL cans is a great deal, the beer ain't bad. 500mL cans fill a pint glass pretty well, unfortunately this beer doesn't have much of a head for an all-malt brew though.

Not something i'd buy all the time (i buy Urquell when i'm buying commercial stuff since i can usually get it for 40 odd bucks a case) but when HB stocks are running low and i'm short of money, definitely worth a pop.


----------

